# Kira !!!



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Okay anyone who has chatted to me on the cat chat will be thinking "thats not a pirate name !!" haha but i knew someone who really would have loved to have had Kira (but she couldnt cause her mum was allergic to cats) and she called her Kiara. So I just kinda shortened it and called her Kira.

So here she is  got bored so took a few pics haha 

Licking my hand  









Staring at .. something lol









Showing off her pink collar lol 









Just lookin cute









Playing with the blinds cord









And finnally sleepy from playing


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Omg shes beautiful!


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Omg shes beautiful!


Thanks  x


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Just gorgeous....lovely pics.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

she is beautiful! :001_wub:


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

Aw she is just the cutest little thing ever - love her to bits. Love the second one and the the one with her playing with the cord!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how very very cute, gorgeous,


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Shes totally gorgeous, fell in love with her first moment i seen her


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

ohhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! she is GORGEOUSSSs you are so lucky!! awwwwww the fourth pic is amazing!


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> ohhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! she is GORGEOUSSSs you are so lucky!! awwwwww the fourth pic is amazing!


Thanks  Im hoping to scoop out a few pics of her when she was younger, ive got a pic of her with her mom and brother and sisters when they were about 3 and a half weeks and got a pic of her brother and one of her sisters but im trying to get pics of kira when she was a baby


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

OMG!!! she is absolutely gorgeous!:biggrin5::biggrin5:


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow she is very cute!!! Such a doll face!! 

Just a heads up though.. When you're not supervising her, it'd probably be best to hang/tie up the cord for the blinds because she could get tangled in it and *gulp* hang herself!

I know it seems like a long shot, but is it worth the risk?


Soooo cute!


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

rachael said:


> Wow she is very cute!!! Such a doll face!!
> 
> Just a heads up though.. When you're not supervising her, it'd probably be best to hang/tie up the cord for the blinds because she could get tangled in it and *gulp* hang herself!
> 
> ...


Yeah its okay  she doesnt get in the bedroom un supervised  too many small animal cages for her to annoy all day lol plus the fact that i do get very paranoid about that happening  I dont even leave her collar on when im not in because im terrified shes gonna get herself caught some where and hang herself   I know im very paranoid 
And the phone cord !! ahh thats through the bedroom too, seen that on tv once, kitten hung itself on the telephone cord, was okay, owners got there in time.

Think I need to chill out a bit lol


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

awwwww how cute!!! My Jazzy had that collor, i was in love with it, and she had a super cute tag and she went out and lost it lol. I have bought another one of them collors for my kitten when she is big enough to wear it. I cant wait! lol


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

shezzy said:


> Yeah its okay  she doesnt get in the bedroom un supervised  too many small animal cages for her to annoy all day lol plus the fact that i do get very paranoid about that happening  I dont even leave her collar on when im not in because im terrified shes gonna get herself caught some where and hang herself   I know im very paranoid
> And the phone cord !! ahh thats through the bedroom too, seen that on tv once, kitten hung itself on the telephone cord, was okay, owners got there in time.
> 
> Think I need to chill out a bit lol


If you're worried about her collar you can swing by the pet shop and ask about "quick release" collars.. The one I has unclicks and lets loose if a certain amount of weight it pulling against it... One time my I watched my kitted jump off of something and it got caught while she jumped and it just released and let her go 

They also have some that have some sort of rubber band in them and the band will snap with x amount of weight.. but the one I have doesn't break, just unclicks 

Your little girl has such a sweet face!! She reminds me of one of the ones I'm fostering


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> awwwww how cute!!! My Jazzy had that collor, i was in love with it, and she had a super cute tag and she went out and lost it lol. I have bought another one of them collors for my kitten when she is big enough to wear it. I cant wait! lol


Yeah thats the only sucky thing about cat collars, you buy them a nice collar and tag and then they just loose them ! lol So far milly hasnt lost her collar yet but we gave up with my mums cat, she kept loosing her so she just doesnt get collars anymore


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

rachael said:


> If you're worried about her collar you can swing by the pet shop and ask about "quick release" collars.. The one I has unclicks and lets loose if a certain amount of weight it pulling against it... One time my I watched my kitted jump off of something and it got caught while she jumped and it just released and let her go
> 
> They also have some that have some sort of rubber band in them and the band will snap with x amount of weight.. but the one I have doesn't break, just unclicks
> 
> Your little girl has such a sweet face!! She reminds me of one of the ones I'm fostering


The collar she has does unclip  but shes so light and it seems quite tough to unclip so i dont like leaving it on. I'm prob just being too paranoid.

My other cat milly has her collar on all the time, it has the elastic bit on it though, so if it got caught she could get out it. I think i spent half an hour looking at the collars hahah but even at that the cats protection lady that was here said i shouldnt keep a collar on her atall :eek6: cause a cat got stuck once and its leg must have got tangled in its collar and it's taking forever to heal.
But i dont like the idea of her not wearing one.

Ahh shes very cute  I love torties


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

What a beautiful kitten. xx


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> What a beautiful kitten. xx


Thanks 
I've only had her for 4 days now and i just love her. 
She purrs as soon as you pick her up or start clapping her and she already comes and sleeps next to me when im on the comp  I really do love her to bits


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Glad you decided on a name after all! lol

She is really really beautiful, very photogenic! She reminds me soooo much of Marble when she was a wee kitty!


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

i wantttt heerrrrrrrr <3


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

kittykat said:


> Glad you decided on a name after all! lol
> 
> She is really really beautiful, very photogenic! She reminds me soooo much of Marble when she was a wee kitty!


Yeah  Took me long enough haha


----------

